

Ask HN:Computer coding/Everyday Monitor - roversoccer18

I know there are post out there about what are good computer monitors, so if someone can link them that would be great, or mention what is a good computer monitor for coding, but still be an everyday monitor
======
photon_off
The quality of monitors nowadays is really quite good, and if you get one with
a good NewEgg / Amazon rating it's almost impossible to go wrong. More good
news is that it's an extremely competitive market, so you'll be getting pretty
good bang for your buck. Best value seems to be in the 22-24" 1080p range.

------
adamkhrona
Can't beat the Apple Cinema Display 27 inch (or if you're a PC guy, the Dell
UltraSharp 27 inch). Got two of them, love them, would never go back.

